# Scheduled tasks didnt work :(?



## Remes (Oct 12, 2010)

I made a schedule yesterday in win 8 and it dindt work today. 

The setup of it has changed so I wasnt able to run it beforehand like i would have done on xp. 

I found where the schedules are saved but found no way to run it. 

Also the thing wouldnt even show up in the scheduled tasks. 

This is pretty important cos i want my schedules up and running to remind me when i have appointments by giving me popups. 

Any idea why it dindt work. 

The schedule definitely exists cos it was in the folder on the c drive. Just didnt trigger. The trouble is cos i had no way to check the schedule in the manager like before i have no idea if it was right or not or whats going on with it tbh.


----------



## Remes (Oct 12, 2010)

No takers?


----------



## roodap (Mar 2, 2012)

what program you are using to schedule appointments and reminders.?
if it worked correctly add t to startup menu using msconfig


----------



## Remes (Oct 12, 2010)

For some reason when im using the task scheduler and running a task manually to check it windows open the program association dialog box each time like it doesn't recognize the task files? 

If i select task runner nothing happens still.


----------



## Remes (Oct 12, 2010)

actually it does run the task but sitll its always ask for the association doalog each time. so i wonder if this prevents tasks form running when im not doing ti manually?


----------



## Remes (Oct 12, 2010)

Here is the issue again where some otehrs were having the same problem: Task Scheduler - How do you want to open this file

their solutions havent worked for me tho.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Are you using the scheduler to run windows/application tasks or just for a reminder to do something? If it is just a reminder it would be easier to do this of thing with another application for example outlook


----------



## Remes (Oct 12, 2010)

Yes as a popup reminder for appointments.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

As GTP mentioned outlook would do it reminders


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Schedule Tasks is not really designed for the way you are using it. It's purpose is to executing tasks for windows or other applications


----------



## Remes (Oct 12, 2010)

Ok, cheers.


----------



## roodap (Mar 2, 2012)

there is remember me reminder free program in stores.
install t and explore.it may help your need.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

No worries


----------



## Remes (Oct 12, 2010)

ACtually I dont want to use outlook for this cos i dont use it for anyhting else so dont want to setup an account jsut for that. 

ALso i dont want to setup an msn account for it either.

I also dont want a 3rd party program running all the time just for this. 

I just want task maanger working how it was (in xp)  or some workaround to do the same. 

Someone said that task amanger wasnt meant for this task but i had no issues with doing so on xp so i dont know why all this crap with 8.

Its still opening an open with dialog box all the time. I read some places that you should put the full path in either the start in or add arguments dialogs but that does nothing. 

Not sure what to try next?


----------



## Remes (Oct 12, 2010)

Interestingly I tried making a .bat file to open the file in notepad and that works when i run the bat file thru the task scheduler. Any idea why that works and notepad didnt?


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

When you are creating this task are you choosing *Create a basic task* or *Create Task*?

Does you account have Admin rights?

Are you trying to make the message display a one of message or to open a batch or notepad file?


----------

